# Mail order timber?



## garywayne (24 Jul 2005)

I am having trouble finding a timber supplier who *stocks* hardwood in my part of Hampshire, (Gosport, Fareham, Portsmouth). Having it ordered can take some time. I have just found out that the yard I currently use is going to be turned into a building site.

My question is: Are mail order timber suppliers reliable in the quality of timber supplied?

All comments on mail order timber suppliers are welcome.

ATB Gary.


----------



## Freetochat (24 Jul 2005)

Garywayne - you have WL West at Petworth, only about 30/40 miles away I would think. I buy from them and have not been disappointed.


----------



## Adam (24 Jul 2005)

I'd second WL Wests, although britishhardwoods.co.uk have supplied me ok in the past.

Adam


----------



## Waka (25 Jul 2005)

Gary

I've always used British Hardwoods, good quality wood, the only problem I find with them is the lead time for delivery, it sometimes takes about 3/4 weeks to get the order.

For those that use WL, whats their lead time from order to delivery?


----------



## Adam (25 Jul 2005)

W L Wests aren't really mail order, they are actually a fully working hardwood timber sawyers.

You can read about my visit to them here:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2026

Adam


----------



## Freetochat (25 Jul 2005)

I live in Suffolk, so some distance, but they have always delivered to me within a week. If you speak with them, I think they deliver to various areas on one day or so of the week. My day is Thursday so I plan for that.


----------



## AndyBoyd (25 Jul 2005)

It's a long story but I once mail-ordered some elm and walnut from SL Hardwoods, and I even asked for some walnut with interesting grain.

They deliverred very nice elm, and wonderful walnut for me.

http://www.slhardwoods.co.uk/


----------



## garywayne (25 Jul 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I have read that *some* mail order supplier's tend to fob you off with some dodgy, (shoddy) gear, (include the occasional iffy plank amongst your order), so it is always best to go and see for yourself. But, as I mentioned before, my local is shutting down, so i'm looking for an alternative sauce. I might be able to make the occasional trip to Petworth (due to funds). That's why i'm asking for your opinions and recommendations.

ATB Gary.


----------



## Freetochat (25 Jul 2005)

Garywayne - Just a thought, it might be worth a visit to Petworth on the first ocassion to see what they do, and then rely on them for future telephone sales. I know when I get my delivery, I unload by hand and each board is lifted individually, so whilst not an in deepth inspection takes place I can see any board not up to visual standard. Any boards can then be returned directly.

In the past, not from WL West, I received a very poor board by mail order. All I done was photographed the board, emailed the pictures and I received a refund, so there are ways to get around the travelling.


----------



## woodshavings (25 Jul 2005)

I have good mail order service from SL but their delivery charges are a bit steep. Have also bought from WL Wests - well worth a visit.
John


----------



## garywayne (26 Jul 2005)

Hi ya,

I would like to thank everyone for your input, it has been a great help.

Thank you.

ATB Gary.


----------



## Argus (26 Jul 2005)

garywayne":2c8zstf0 said:


> I am having trouble finding a timber supplier who *stocks* hardwood in my part of Hampshire, (Gosport, Fareham, Portsmouth). .




Have a look at this link - there are some ads for suppliers in the West Sussex area that might fit the bill

http://www.woodnet.org.uk/woodlots/PDF/ ... adMenu.htm 


As far as mail order is concerned most companies will respond to complaints if you are unlucky. There may be a dodgy plank in every pile.

A customer who doesn't come back for more is no use to anyone, unless you're an undertaker. 


.


----------



## garywayne (27 Jul 2005)

Thanks, Argus,

I got several numbers from that link.

ATB Gary.


----------



## blurk99 (27 Jul 2005)

Hi Gary,

there's a timber yard / sawmill outside of wickham on the road to droxford - but i can't remember whether it sells hardwoods... it's near the big victorian pumping station about 2 miles the other side of wickham

jim


----------



## garywayne (27 Jul 2005)

Thanks Jim,

I used to drink in Droxford,(great road for the bike), I'd forgotten all about that place. 

I might go for a run out there when the wife gives me some pocket money.

ATB Gary.


----------



## the_g_ster (7 Dec 2006)

Anybody used Goodwillies in Waterlooville????


----------



## paulm (8 Dec 2006)

Have a look at this site Gary, http://www.woodbypost.fsnet.co.uk/index.htm

Not sure if it's too far for you. Not a "normal" woodyard, more of a hobby for Paul Goulden who runs it but if you are okay with air dried English timbers and can collect from him (don't think he delivers, but he may do by arrangement), then you can often get decent timber at a reasonable cost.

Very helpful guy, but essential to call beforehand if you plan to visit. Best to visit and pick over what you want if possible.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## brianhabby (8 Dec 2006)

I've just looked at the British Hardwoods website. I've not used much hardwood and this stuff seems _v e r y expensive_ to me. You also have to buy an awful lot of wood or be charged a 25% surcharge on top. Is this normal for hardwoods?

I recently bought some mahogany from Gibson Craftwood. They are a small husband & wife team who sell small quantities on Ebay. check them out, their prices are very reasonable. Their Ebay ID is tjg1949.

regards

Brian


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dec 2006)

Brian,

I use British Hardwoods a lot and find their prices very competitive and their quality excellent. Best of all, they are quite happy to pull a pack down for you and let you select your own boards at your leisure - all nice & dry in their state of the art warehouse. I've never ordered from them for delivery, but there again I always prefer to select my own timber. I am convinced that the time spent is more than repayed.

Incidently, there is a hardwood supplier on your doorstep who you may not know about. They are in Abergele and I've been meaning to call on them for ages on the way to my folks' caravan. Phone no is 01745 860376. Don't know much more than that.

The other place to try is the Mostyn Estate sawmill at Greenfield. Their timber is cheapish but needs a bit of seasoning. http://www.mostyn-estates.co.uk/sawmill.htm

Cheers
Brad


----------



## garywayne (9 Dec 2006)

Paul.

Thanks for the link. A bit far, but would make a nice trip one day. Looks like a good friendly place.


----------



## brianhabby (9 Dec 2006)

Hi Brad,

Well there you go, I've been asking around locally for ages and no one has mentioned these two suppliers. The Mostyn Estates site is interesting, they appear to specialize in home grown Welsh oak and all their wood is supplied with a traceability certificate which could be useful if you sell any pieces _(I always live in hope...!)_

I tried the phone number in Abergele but got no reply, it was after 5:00pm on Saturday so perhaps no surprises there, I'll try it again next week and report back.

Thanks for the tips Brad

regards

Brian


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dec 2006)

Glad to be of help, Brian.

Please let me know how you get on with the Abergele place. They advertise in Furniture & Cabinetmaking magazine and I've spoken with them on the phone but I don't know what kind of operation they have. They would be of interest to me as I'm only an hour away.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## inandout (10 Dec 2006)

Brad

If you can manage a trip to Southampton then R.A. Bampton ltd at Four Maries Yard, 31, Vespasian Rd, Southampton, Hampshire SO18 1AY have a good selection of hardwood. What I like is that you can walk around the timber shed and choose the piece you want.

Regards

Andrew


----------



## the_g_ster (10 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the Southampton place, do they store it well? What kinda selection do they have?

I went to goodwillies just outside portsmouth, sadly their sheds are pretty run down so alot of the wood is pretty wet given this last bout of bad weather. real shame as good choice but half is just useless.

G


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dec 2006)

> My question is: Are mail order timber suppliers reliable in the quality of timber supplied?



I would always prefer to go to the supplier and select my own timber, board by board. That way I can go home with the best boards on offer, straight, good figure, and without sapwood (particularly important with cherry or walnut).

If the timber merchent picks my order for me, then more than likely one of the lads in the shed will simply take the required number of boards from the top of the pack at random. Indeed, the merchent has a vested interest in him doing so - he has paid the same price for each board in the pack, and unless he is going to regrade them and price accordingly, he needs to charge the same price for each board out to the customer. He doesn't want to be left with any stock, and so each order will be picked randomly.

I guess I'm lucky - living in a major conurbation I've got maybe a dozen good hardwood stockists within an hour's drive. Even if I had to travel twice that, though, I would do to pick my own wood. The secret is to get up early, be at the timber yard for when they open at 8.00am, and be back in the workshop for 10.30 for a lovely day making lots of shavings!

It only takes a couple of iffy boards on a delivery to cost you more in time and aggravation than the money spent on fuel.

And hey - its a day out!  

Oh, and another thing: By visiting the timber yard yourself you can get some great bargains. The other week I'd gone to one place for some oak and noticed a big pile of assorted short lengths of 1" European sitting in the corner of the machining shed. It turned out to be off-cuts from a big job they'd been doing for a building company. £50 cash to the MD and I had about 40 pieces between 3 ft and 4 ft long and 6" wide in the back of the van. You don't get deals like that over the phone!

At British Hardwoods they have a bin full of oak off-cuts which you can help yourself to for free! (they just ask that you leave it tidy)

In my furniture I seldom use a piece of wood over 4ft long anyway!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Woodcrafts (12 Dec 2006)

Have always had good service from West's, but do check out their minimum order value to qualify for free delivery, otherwise their delivery charge can be a bit steep. Far better, if you can, to visit them and select (but as they are a working sawmill they prefer you to phone in advance to arrange a suitable time). They do have a small user department selling smaller quantities as well as turning blanks, supplies, tools etc.

Some experience with English Woodland Timbers - again positive. Not sure what their delivery is like as I prefer to self select.


----------



## brianhabby (21 Dec 2006)

Boy, it's cold in them thar hills today...!

Hi Brad

Just had a great drive up to see Dave Hoyle in Llangernyw which is outside Abergele on the road to Llanrwst. It's about 12 miles inland from Colwyn Bay where I live. After all the rain we have had lately it was nice to be able to drive through the country on such a great day as today. It was frosty but very bright _(I've been working outside all day)_ and the scenery today makes me appreciate living in such a beautiful part of the country.

Anyway to the point of this post:

As promised, I went to have a look at the timber yard you gave me the phone number for. The firm is Hoyle Hardwoods and is run by Dave Holye. I don't have a lot of experience in choosing hardwoods and Dave was very helpful in helping me make a decision. I bought a couple of pieces of ash about 8 feet long by about 12 inches wide _(waney edge)_ for £20 which I am going to rip down into 2 inch strips. buying similar from my local stockist would have cost me over £75 with the VAT...! - I think I got a bargain.

There was a lot of timber in the place, most of which was under cover in a large barn although some was stacked outside in the yard _(for seasoning I expect)_. He stocks a lot of different species and will provide a price list upon request. He also arranges delivery anywhere in Britain at cost. Dave lives across the road from his yard so if you phone him you might not always get an answer during the day, the best time is about 6:00 O'clock in the evening but you can always get him on his mobile which is 07880 760804.

A couple of examples per cubic foot in 1" thickness:

1st quality oak £29
Ash £17
Cherry £24

All waney edge. He will rip it to a square edge for you at extra cost.

I don't know what you are used to in timber yards but I think today's visit was well worth my time and I will definitely be visiting him again.

By the way, what's the best _(and safest)_ way to rip a board that has two waney edges? I can't just place it against my rip fence.

hope the above is of some use.

regards

Brian





Dave Hoyle clambering for my wood


----------



## Shultzy (21 Dec 2006)

I'm sure this has been covered on other posts, but I think it goes like this.

Put a line down the board a long the grain.
Parallel a line to this one as close to the waney edge as you want.
Screw the ends of the plank with the second line parallel to the edge of a sacrificial board.
Run sacrificial board along fence.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dec 2006)

Hi Brian,

Thanks for the info on Dave Hoyle's place; I'll definitely be making a trip over shortly.

As far as sawing waney edged boards is concerned, Shultzy is quite right.

In other words, fasten a straight edged board (ply, MDF etc) to your piece of ash with a screw or pin at each end, making sure that the straight edge overhangs one edge of the ash.

Then simply run the two boards together through the table saw with the straight edge against the fence. Remove the screwed on board, spin your ash round, and trim up the opposing edge.

To minimise wastage, however, I would always cut the original plank into the approximate lengths you are going to need first, then follow the above process with each of them. You will understand what I mean when you do it!

Thanks again
Brad


----------



## brianhabby (22 Dec 2006)

I cut the wood today using the above method. I had a piece of 6" contiplas that was 8' long and this proved ideal. I got a good 70' of 2" x 1" from the two pieces of ash which works out at about 29 pence per foot.

Thanks for the tip

regards

Brian


----------



## Scrit (22 Dec 2006)

brianhabby":1k3h3bu3 said:


> By the way, what's the best _(and safest)_ way to rip a board that has two waney edges? I can't just place it against my rip fence.


Circular saw, trestles and straight edge

Scrit


----------

